# a few plants that need ID



## shrimpnplants (May 30, 2012)

1:









2: The bushy one









3:









4: the crawling one...









5:


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

#1- Bacopa monnieri
#2- Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf'
#3- Proserpinaca palustris
#4- Staurogyne 'Porto velho'
#5- Ludwigia sp. of some sort...


----------



## shrimpnplants (May 30, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> #1- Bacopa monnieri
> #2- Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf'
> #3- Proserpinaca palustris
> #4- Staurogyne 'Porto velho'
> #5- Ludwigia sp. of some sort...


I agree - and the Ludwigia (#5) looks like regular L. repens to me.


----------



## shrimpnplants (May 30, 2012)

Thanks again..


----------

